# Enough Shenanigans for me...(Serious Business Question)



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Does anyone know the going rate to build a website to publish the going rates for all trades in all towns in all the world?

I think this would be a gold mine based on the high level of interest in the going rate for different things.

thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

also, anyone have an idea of the going rate to maintain this site....thanks.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

First...YOU don't get to decide when the shenanigans are done :no:...WE do :jester:


I had a website that some crazy bastard from California had up....you know he's right - he's from California!


Lemme see where I put it.......


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

ya know..you didn't answer my question...why bother typing if you're not gonna answer my question..that's just rude...does anybody know the answer to my question? or is this site full of hacks who don't know anything?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Well it all depends upon the weather... and sometime the lunar cycle. But I would guess the going rate between $5-$5,000


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

what kind of answer is that...you obviously don't know what you're talking about...if you don't know the going rate, then you shouldn't be a contractor...faker


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

The crazy dude from Cali. didn't pay his bills:
http://www.standardratebook.com/











You could probably get a cheap-ass website from www.godaddy.com


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> what kind of answer is that...you obviously don't know what you're talking about..



I suggest someone move to California....or take a Midol :laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Well then put down on your website that the going rate for decks is between $18-$10,000 Sq Ft. (I keep hoping someone will let me build one at $10,000 a sq ft. No takers yet)


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

now why would i set up anything, if i don't know what it's gonna cost me? jeez people, how freakin' hard is it to tell me the going rate? everyone knows there's a going rate? now tell me what it is...thanks


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> I suggest someone move to California....or take a Midol :laughing:


what's the going rate for a flight to california? and a house, i'm gonna need a house? oh, and a car, definitely need a car...


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

What size house? And what color car. It all matters you know.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> Well then put down on your website that the going rate for decks is between $18-$10,000 Sq Ft. (I keep hoping someone will let me build one at $10,000 a sq ft. No takers yet)


i'll keep that in mind...$10,000 sq foot? that's thievery...I gotta guy who'll do it for $3/sq...that's the going rate you know...and you call yourself a contractor..


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> What size house? And what color car. It all matters you know.


average sized house and a whitish/bluish car...


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I think I might start offering a $10 reward if you call and let me bid a project for you, do you think that will make my phone ring?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Too bad, red is cheaper on the cars. But I think with the info provided I can safely say that it will cost you... $1-$1,000,000 Give or take a couple million.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> I think I might start offering a $10 reward if you call and let me bid a project for you, do you think that will make my phone ring?


now what does that have to do with the going rate of building a website to publish the going rates in towns all over the world?

let's not lose focus...i know you're a bunch of high school dropouts on this site...so I'll go slow for you...

w h a t i s t h e g o i n g r a t e f o r....is that slow enough?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> now why would i set up anything, if i don't know what it's gonna cost me? jeez people, how freakin' hard is it to tell me the going rate? everyone knows there's a going rate? now tell me what it is...



I think I can maybe you happy with one size 10 to the nuts ...what do you think?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> I think I can maybe you happy with one size 10 to the nuts ...what do you think?


what's the going rate for that?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> I think I can maybe you happy with one size 10 to the nuts ...what do you think?


oh, my condolences to your wife...size 10...hahahahaha:laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

free


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> what's the going rate for that?


For you....ONE cobbler from DO.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I think I can maybe you happy with one size 10 to the nuts ...what do you think?
> 
> 
> mahlere said:
> ...


That's not my boot size...those are the boots I see on your back porch at about 10:30 every Thursday morning :thumbup:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> That's not my boot size...those are the boots I see on your back porch at about 10:30 every Thursday morning :thumbup:


i just put them there to keep the strays away...apparently it's working


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> i just put them there to keep the strays away...apparently it's working


...but only on Thursdays

LMAO


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Mah your an electrical guy whats the going rate for an average house. I think i might start wiring on the weekend and want to know what to charge. Although I might just call in a contractor and then cut his price in half and use that as my going rate. what do you think?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> ...but only on Thursdays
> 
> LMAO


that's the only day I care about...I want to watch CSI in peace...

don't try to change the subject...back on topic...going rate...website...going rates...focus miscreant, focus..


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

RobertCDF said:


> Hey Mah your an electrical guy whats the going rate for an average house. I think i might start wiring on the weekend and want to know what to charge. Although I might just call in a contractor and then cut his price in half and use that as my going rate. what do you think?


well, my going rate is $72,000...but I haven't wired a house in years..Celtic will give you a better number in a min...he's just washing his hands of his seed...


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mahlere said:


> ...back on topic...going rate...website...going rates...focus miscreant, focus..


Did you bother to click the link I provided you with?


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Did you bother to click the link I provided you with?


ok, so you're into gay porn..what does that have to do with my idea and the going rate of said idea?


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.clientchecker.com/going_rate_index.htm


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

damn...while you circus animals were monkeying around, someone else developed the site...thanks a lot...


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Partially useful link, if you are being serious and not lambasting all of the "Whats the going rate" posters lately.

http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Job=Construction_Contractor/Hourly_Rate

Ed


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

me? serious?...yeah, that's it...


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Mahlere ya damn lambaster(d)


:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

South of Atlanta the going rate is zero.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Robert 
I'll let you build me a deck at $10,000 a square foot, but the material I want it built from cost $20,000 a square foot. This is a great deal, you get what you want and I get what I want. :clap: :clap:


----------



## jbfan (Apr 1, 2004)

macmikeman said:


> South of Atlanta the going rate is zero.


Not where I am!! It is south of zero! We have to pay to work on the house:jester:


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

jbfan said:


> Not where I am!! It is south of zero! We have to pay to work on the house:jester:


I believe you on that. 30 years ago when I cleared out of there it was zero. Now with thirty years of inflation it must be around -60 by now.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Here is the jist of it in a nutshell

There is no such thing as "the going rate"

No two businesses are going to have the exact same pricing on their services, across the board. As each business has different costs, to run their businesses.
Deciding your pricing on what another business is charging, is Russian roulett. But closer to suicide.

Going rates are for employees, period. And then, it can vary according to their worth to you, as value is not measured by price alone.
The bitterness of poor quality, will last way past the sweetness, of the cheap price


I know what my going rate needs to be.


----------

